

Why does HTML think “chucknorris” is a color - telegato
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8318911/why-does-html-think-chucknorris-is-a-color

======
dalke
This oddity was neat the first time it went around, but this link is the 5th
mention this year, and the last was less than a week ago.

